# Dana (due January - March)



## cowgurl_up (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello!

It's time to start Marestare for this year! I took a year off from foals last year and this year am expecting 4!

My first due (I hope!) is on Cam now. You can see her here: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php/alias=hetra

Dana is a 6 year old ASPC/AMHR mare. This will be her first foal for me and I can hardly wait!

Dana was bred in February 2013. She then came back into heat in March and April and was bred again in early May and again in June when she came back into heat again. She continued to show regular heat and was taken in for an ultrasound in August. Imagine my surprise when the vet said she had a huge foal in there! She could not pin point how far along she was other then the foal was over 3 months old.

Now to add to the fun! Dana had a beautiful filly in 2012 for her previous owners with NO foaling signs! She had a very small udder and that was it.

So I have nothing to go by at this point. = )

To date, Dana has been eating like, well a big horse! Her udder is very small but it does change size with turn out etc. Her tail head might be a little bit loose but she has a tendency to tense up when I'm poking and prodding. And she LOVES to lay down! She sits up and then flops on her side, then sits up again. She likes to alternate it seems to keep me awake. = )

Anyway! I hope you will join us in watching Dana!

To pass the time, please share any stories you might have your mystery mares who kept you on your toes. =)


----------



##  (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds exciting, and we are looking forward to watching her!

Some mares can be quite 'hussies' and keep breeding even when they are pregnant. Sounds like you have one there!

WELCOME for 2014!!

Resting quietly sternal. Pretty girl!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes I think she fits in the hussy category. = ) She even went through the work to count days between "heat cycles" so she sure fooled me thinking she was cycling normally!

Thank you! I am excited to be here on this group.

I stalked a bit last year to get my baby fix since I was not foaling out any mares. I'm excited to be a part of the action this year!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 22, 2014)

She's a Pretty girl, up eating now.

So nice when they give us al the expected signs, but we do have some sneaks too

I just turned our cam on last year. A maiden we have was not due yet

I just glanced at the cam on my computer in the evening about 3 hours after turning on our camera we hadn't even restart our marestare online yet

and saw a little nose poping in and out of the picture. Sure enough she foaled at 298 days our earliest ever


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank for sharing Lori! Bet you were pretty shocked by your sneaky mare. : ) That's a pretty early foal. Those maidens can sure be sneaky!

She looks huge on camera when she's laying down. I think the camera is adding more then 5 pounds. : )


----------

